
Ask HN: Favorite Daily Tech Equipment? - tmoaad
Last year I bought a new headset - the Arctis Pro Wireless and it&#x27;s been one of the best purchases in a long time - especially since I end up being on a lot of calls and I cannot sit still to save my life.
======
dusted
I'm going to say my Plantronics RIG 800HD, they are light and sound
reasonable, and they keep a charge forever.

Other than that, my Logitech G3 on which I've replaced the rightclick switch
once and leftclick twice.

If I can only pick 3, then my WASD keyboard with red cherries, very happy with
this and I type a lot.

~~~
tmoaad
I have been dying for some keyboard recommendations. I'm using a corsair w/
blue keys but I feel like the activation force is becoming a bit too much for
everyday continual use (my opinion).

~~~
dusted
I was really happy with my Filco Majestouch with blue cherries, loved the
clickiness, it was a bit tough though, but I used it until I couldn't anymore
due to bouncing (bad firmware, they had forgot that switches start bouncing a
bit more with wear)..

The red switches are non-clicky, they activate somewhere around the lower half
of the travel, they are super sensitive which takes some getting used to after
being used to being able to more or less rest your hands on the keys without
them moving :P I usually press them fully down anyway and that feels nice and
tactile.. WASD also offers to install rubber dampeners on every key, I've not
tried that and can't say if I'd prefer it.

~~~
potta_coffee
I have a Majestouch with Brown switches, I love it to death, it's the best
keyboard I've ever touched.

------
YoungWeb
My phone A stand. It makes mobile testing nicer and it's nice have a dedicated
place on the desk for the phone

